
Show HN: LevelUp.pm – Evergreen Product Management Resources - mr_november
http://levelup.pm/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=launch
======
mr_november
One of the 3 guys behind the site here, please send any questions or even
better, more resources our way so we can provide them for the community.

We built this because we didn't see much in the way of canonical resources for
product managers looking to get better at what they do. So here it is, from
the top product managers out there.

Its got 120+ articles, books, podcasts, etc - all categorized - to help PMs
level up their game.

